# Goed nieuws: spammer crazyweb is geblockt

## garo

Na overleg met andere moderators en site admins hebben we crazyweb (je weet wel, die kerel die DAGELIJKS een NIEUW onderwerp opende over zijn website) geblockt.We zijn er nog niet helemaal uit hoe lang we hem gaan blocken. Voorstellen zijn welkom. Indien je een betere oplossing kent dan een block mag je die ook vertellen.

----------

## dabooty

ik zou 'm volledig blocken, niet tijdelijk

kans is trouwens toch groot dat hij al een nieuwe account heeft. laten we hopen dat ie zijn lesje geleerd heeft, want de fora en irc en zo zijn een zeer sterk punt van gentoo

----------

## Red Nalie

IP-ban?

Ben je gelijk van het gehele probleem af  :Smile:  (mocht hij geen telefonie hebbn iig).

Mag ik jou, en iedereen die hieraan heeft meegedaan even HARTELIJK bedanken   :Shocked: 

----------

## disturbed

ip ban ???

kommaan hé hoeveel mensen hebben der geen dynamisch adres?

kunt ge ni op macadres filteren ?

----------

## Red Nalie

 *disturbed wrote:*   

> ip ban ???
> 
> kommaan hé hoeveel mensen hebben der geen dynamisch adres?
> 
> kunt ge ni op macadres filteren ?

 

Alsof je die niet handmatig kan veranderen   :Cool: 

----------

## Stuartje

Perm ban en ban zijn e-mailadres en domeinnaam indien ie dat heeft ook maar.

----------

## garo

-ip-ban is onmogelijk want hij zit bij skynet (belgische adsl-provider, die dhcp gebuikt voor ip's), we kunnen moeilijk heel skynet blocken

-op mac zal ook ni gaan want mac's gaan niet voorbij router's (en ook ni voor voorbij sommige switches), als we dus op mac blocken, blocken we de gewoon de laatste router tussen zijn pc en de forums en daarmee is heel het net geblockt

-e-mail gaat wel, maar een andere mail adres is snel verkregen

----------

## Braempje

Als je gewoon rustig blijft modereren zoals je bezig bent, komt hij wel niet meer terug. Jullie zijn namelijk heel aandachtige moderators, en dat merk je ook wel   :Wink: 

----------

## elkan

 :Very Happy: 

Toch leuk om te horen dat de ban functie niet voor niets in het forum zit..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## balk

 *elkan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Toch leuk om te horen dat de ban functie niet voor niets in het forum zit.. 

 

Kan je het niet zo instellen dat je niet met een graties email adres mag registreren? (zoals bij onze vrienden van GoT)

Maakt het ook allemaal wat moeilijker...

----------

## garo

Veel mensen registreren overal met een gratis adres om hun echt adres te vrijwaren van spam.

----------

## H-Pi

so what?

dat weerhoudt je er alsnog niet van dat te weren

----------

## Darkness

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> so what?
> 
> dat weerhoudt je er alsnog niet van dat te weren
> ...

 

Niet helemaal, mijn *gratis* email server is mijn eigen server en door aliases op mijn email adres aan te maken kan ik zo een alias verwijderen.. waardoor spam ook weg is... 

ik maak al een goed jaar gebruik van dit systeem... en mede omdat ik goed op let waar spam vandaan komt en wat voor email adressen ik gebruik heb ik dit prima onder controle... posts per dag +- 1 .. 2 (exclusief mailinglists) spam per afgelopen jaar... 0 

Email bij mij == spam vrij !!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## merlin_nl

Of je installed qmail met spamassassin..

Ik heb dit zelf op een colocated gentoo machine gezet laatst en het bevalt me prima.

btw het is raar maar waar.. 

Ik heb diverse distributies geprobeerd (RH 8.*, Slackware, FreeBSD en Gentoo) maar op die machine draait Gentoo nog het beste, we kunnen er nu meer uit halen dan met de andere Ditributies/OSén.

http://info.nerdswithguns.nl/ <-- specs

http://mrtg.nerdswithguns.nl/ <-- stats

----------

## Blokker_1999

Ik ben Blokker_199 en forum admin van hso.be . We hebben dezelfde problemen gehad met Crazyweb en hebben zijn login tijdelijk gebanned, sindsdien niets meer van hem gehoord. Na 7 posts over zijn 2 sites en forum waren wij het beu   :Wink: 

Wat ik wel nog kan voorstellen is censuur gebruiken en zijn url's censureren zodat wanneer hij een url plaatst naar zijn eigen site je de url van gentoo krijgt.

en voor de rest, gewoon goed modereren

----------

